# My Sig P320 fired on its own in the holster and tried to shoot me! (P320 X-Five)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Between ALL of the stories for this gun, I personally would not own one. Yes, they all do not just go off. But some of them do. I'm not taking a chance. 

Plus, Sig really screwed up over this entire issue when it very first came out. They should have done a recall instead of their "upgrade" thing they tried to pull off. And even after the gun was "upgraded," stuff like what happened in this video still happens.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Sig is still denying, deflecting, and redirecting. It is part of their playbook.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> And even after the gun was "upgraded," stuff like what happened in this video still happens.


That's one reason i never sent mine in to get the so called "upgrade"


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> That's one reason i never sent mine in to get the so called "upgrade"



I hear ya. But you still have the same pre upgrade problem, I think. The likelihood that the gun can go off without your intention...


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Yeah,i wouldn't never carry a sig. it's a range toy and nothing else and then you never load it til ready to shoot. it's a shame to make such junk and then deny it is junk. I don't know if these newer M17's have a problem or not. still wouldn't carry it as a CCW.

Wish i could get my money back from them on every sig i own. I had to send the sig pellet gun back to them and haven't heard anything on it yet.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

"Defective firing pin return spring"? What about the firing pin block that should have prevented this but obviously didn't? Sig is not handling the P320 issue well; it will damage their brand.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Been hearing this for some time now. Beyond me as to why Sig doesn't address it?
I have 2 of the 365 models....never an issue.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> I have 2 of the 365 models....never an issue.


I think it's a 320 problem. well the p322 is a pile of junk too. They should fix them right and stop making them if they can't make them safe.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> I think it's a 320 problem.


Well maybe not


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting video. 

Sorry, I'm not a fan of Sig striker fired guns. None for me, thank you....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They should have copied Glock a little closer like the rest of them. They at least need a dingus on their triggers to prevent inadvertent rearward trigger travel. If there is another issue with the internal safety mechanism, a whole other can of worms 🪱 
I'll give Glock kudos, I dropped my loaded G-22 Gen 3 hard on cement. As I watched it fall(knowing better not to try and catch it) nothing happened, even the finish suffered no ill effect. Glocks have great finishes 👌 I'm a Beretta guy, but kudos was well deserved to Glock. Safe to say Glocks will only fire unless something defeats the dingus and the trigger makes it to the rear.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll stick with my Shield Plus models over the 365, and my Glocks over the Sig 320s....


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I'll stick with my Shield Plus models over the 365, and my Glocks over the Sig 320s....


Same here, but I’ll include my full size M&Ps. I almost bought a 365 when they first came out, now I see lots of them on the used market. I’m glad I didn’t !


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I'll stick with my Shield Plus models over the 365, and my Glocks over the Sig 320s....


Yeah. Those S&W's are solid. I can vouch for that.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Between ALL of the stories for this gun, I personally would not own one. Yes, they all do not just go off. But some of them do. I'm not taking a chance. Plus, Sig really screwed up over this entire issue when it very first came out. They should have done a recall instead of their "upgrade" thing they tried to pull off. And even after the gun was "upgraded," stuff like what happened in this video still happens.


 I usually stand by the term "guns just don't go off," because an instigating factor is usually required. That's usually and excuse by a shooter like Alec Baldwin...so why did this gun just "go off?" No instigating factor.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The gun has had some LEO issues in a Northern State because of issues with the gun going off. I forget if I posted the story here or not. But one department apparently asked Sig some questions, and they were not happy with the answers.

With the history on this gun, I think it is very possible that there is more to it than user error.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a story about the issue up north:



> In a memo dated July 30, 2020, the department range master, a sergeant, questioned why, in a conference call with officials from Sig Sauer, the gun maker representatives avoided answering directly whether they could guarantee the guns would not fire unless the trigger was pulled.











"Err on the side of caution and remove them from service," state FOP leader says of P320 police gun.


"Err on the side of caution and remove them from service," state FOP leader says of P320 police gun.




www.wisn.com


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> The gun has had some LEO issues in a Northern State because of issues with the gun going off. I forget if I posted the story here or not. But one department apparently asked Sig some questions, and they were not happy with the answers.
> 
> With the history on this gun, I think it is very possible that there is more to it than user error.


Maybe. I recall a south African 9mm pistol I liked that could fire when dropped.
I consider dropping a pistol and instigating factor, even if it has an innate defect.
This one sounds mostly "holsterish." But he's not hurt so thumbs up.
Can't tell about handgun defects. I had a Smith CS45 and the front of the slide blew-off when I fired it.
I was the instigating factor because I fired it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mur.cap said:


> Maybe. I recall a south African 9mm pistol I liked that could fire when dropped.
> I consider dropping a pistol and instigating factor, even if it has an innate defect.
> This one sounds mostly "holsterish." But he's not hurt so thumbs up.
> Can't tell about handgun defects. I had a Smith CS45 and the front of the slide blew-off when I fired it.
> I was the instigating factor because I fired it.


Yes, I remember that South African pistol. The gun looked unusual. I was tempted to get one at the time until that issue came up.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I remember that South African pistol. The gun looked unusual. I was tempted to get one at the time until that issue came up.


That was the Vektor CP1. I had just retired from the PD in 2000 and thought I'd get one. I connected a retired lieutenant who was the company's U.S. rep to check it's viability and he told me
it was fine (not). There was only one company that was making a holster for it and it was Italian. Be happy you didn't get one obviously. More recently I had a "bout" with the Boberg 9mm pistol and it had a crack in the frame. Got an upgrade replacement and that had jam issues. It was a great compact but since I carry, I had to return it. I even gold plated one of the magazines and returned the gun to Mrs. Boberg. Bond firearms bought it out and runs it after re-engineering "upgrades" as a Bullpup. Thanks for replying.


----------

